# *Warning - Adult* Blow His Mind[Kindle] - Free Aug 17th & 18th



## melihomes (Aug 2, 2013)

Blow His Mind: Her Illustrated Guide to Sensational Oral Sex, Give him the Best Blow Job of His Life! Master Advanced Fellatio Tonight 

Do you want to do a better job pleasing your man?

Does he have trouble getting excited enough when you're "down there"?

Are you leery of putting your mouth "there", and want to know more first?

Those are all perfectly reasonable questions to ask, and those answers and more can be found in Blow His Mind, the HOT new guide by the renowned erotic author Melinda Holmes. She shares the secrets of erotic arts professionals who advise everyday women how they can incorporate the practice of fellatio into their love lives and tease heightened interest from their love partners.

In a dramatic and sexy format, Melinda Holmes reveals to the reader the easy to follow practices that can lead to a better, more enduring love affair with a long term amour or a new guy in their life. SEXY, FUN and UNABASHEDLY HOT, this helpful guide blows all others off the book racks!

Millions of women long to freshen their relationship, to add a spark of excitement to the 'same old same old,' or bring something new to a new relationship. We all feel the need, and Melinda Holmes satisfies it for us in this guide for happiness-seekers.

This book will be a lifeline to a long-term, lasting relationship for countless women, a path to a satisfying love life, and help you to develop a bursting-with-happiness partnership with your man (or men!)

Melinda Holmes is the pseudonym of a best selling authoress with numerous awards and popular acclaim for the quality and popularity of her erotic fiction and non-fiction.

In this guide, this bestselling women's fiction author teaches you to:

Rewardingly navigate the amazing complexity of what looks like a simple part of a man's body.
Make your man a better lover by extending his ability to orgasm and even achieve multiple orgasms - with just your mouth!
Discover the many little moves that can bring him pleasure - with hardly any effort on your part - and the gratitude that you'll reap.
Be so good at fellatio that he'll beg you for it - and how that benefits you sexually!
Understand numerous techniques of "giving head" that won't make you gag, but WILL make him think that you're amazing.
Discover that, to a man, WHERE you give a blow job is often as exciting as how you do it! - and where those places are.

And much, MUCH more - the exciting lessons in the techniques and methods of an intimate oral experience for you and your lover are brought to life through the real life experiences of Melinda Holmes' many readers.

Source: http://www.amazon.com/Blow-His-Mind-Illustrated-ebook/dp/B00DUJ9IC4/


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Welcome to KBoards, Or Welcome Back  OR Hi, glad you're still here.  Congratulations on the book! 

Much of what follows you are, no doubt, already aware of, so please consider this to be just a friendly reminder.  (The posting of this 'welcome letter' doesn't mean you've done anything wrong; we just want you to have a ready reference, so we post this note in every thread.  )

KBoards is a Readers and Kindle Fan forum. Authors are always welcome to post anywhere but, as you browse the 'boards, please keep in mind that self-promotion, of any sort, is ONLY allowed here in the Book Bazaar.

A brief recap of our rules follows:

--*Please bookmark this thread (using your browser's bookmark/favorite function or the Kboards bookmark tool available on each thread) so you can update it as we ask that authors have only one thread per book and add to it when there is more information.* You may start a separate thread for each book (or you may have one thread per series of books, or one thread for all of your books, it's your choice).

--We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature. Instructions are posted here

--While you may respond to member posts to your thread at any time, *you may only bump your thread (back-to-back posts by you) once every seven days.* Once you've responded to a member, that resets the clock to zero and you must wait seven days to post, unless another member posts before then.

--We ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead.

--Although *self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar*, our most successful authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles! Please note that putting link information in the body of your posts outside the Book Bazaar constitutes self promotion; please leave your links for your profile signature that will automatically appear on each post. For information on more ways to promote here on KBoards, be sure to check out this thread:
Authors: KBoards Tips & FAQ.

All this, and more, is included in our  Forum Decorum. Be sure to check it from time to time for the current guidelines and rules.

Thanks for being part of KBoards! Feel free to send us a PM if you have any questions.

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators


----------

